# Placing an LCD TV over a fireplace



## mick_fitzg (3 Apr 2007)

Hi,

I'm rewiring my home and with my sittingroom being small the ideal position for a decent size tv would be over the fire place, with it going to be a open solid fuel fire place I be wondering if having it there would damage an LCD/Plasma TV. Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## Niallman (4 Apr 2007)

I'd say definitely do not put it there, especially above a solid fuel fire. Can't be good for it.


----------



## Gulliver (4 Apr 2007)

I'm also wondering about putting one over a radiator


----------



## tallpaul (4 Apr 2007)

mick_fitzg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm rewiring my home and with my sittingroom being small the ideal position for a decent size tv would be over the fire place, with it going to be a open solid fuel fire place I be wondering if having it there would damage an LCD/Plasma TV. Any thoughts would be welcome.


 
By placing the TV over the fireplace, would it not be at an unnatural angle? I would have thought that it will be too high. TV's should be at eye level when sitting or it will be very uncomfortable to watch for any prolonged length of time.


----------



## sonnyikea (4 Apr 2007)

I think you need to get a thermometer and measure the temperature at the location you want the tv to go when the fire is raging. I think if the temperature is over 90 degrees farenheit then you are out of luck as it will damage the screen.

As for the angle - you can buy brackets that tilt the tv down towards the viewer, although I agree it isn't ideal.

See here for more information. I know that it is for plasma but the same rules should apply.


----------



## pansyflower (4 Apr 2007)

A safety issue comes to mind. 
If the fire is lighting the dangers are there if someone approaches to peer at/clean the screen.


----------



## ubiquitous (4 Apr 2007)

My local pub has a large lcd tv directly above a fireplace with gas fire.


----------



## pansyflower (4 Apr 2007)

It might be safer if out of arms reach.


----------



## Mack (26 Oct 2007)

Does anyone know of any dis-advantages of placing a LCD TV over a radiator.  The TV will be more than 1 metre away from the rad, so heat should not be a problem.

For example, will the radiator affect the signal/reception?

Thanks

Mack


----------



## Leo (26 Oct 2007)

Heat rises, so may well be a problem, but it wouldn't affect reception.
Leo


----------



## potnoodler (27 Oct 2007)

Would imagine any heat is not going to do any electronics any favours , hence  shortening its lifespan, also read before that a manufacturer tried to invalidate a warranty in the UK because of the positioning over a fireplace so if ya do don't admit to it, I for one would'nt regardless of what anyone says


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Oct 2007)

mick_fitzg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm rewiring my home and with my sittingroom being small the ideal position for a decent size tv would be over the fire place, with it going to be a open solid fuel fire place I be wondering if having it there would damage an LCD/Plasma TV. Any thoughts would be welcome.



we have ours there, i put it in last year and its perfect. The fireplace is a focal point and heat is no porblem if your chimney is done right and there is no blow back with smoke going into it.

I think the key is the quality of your fireplace and chimney. But from my experience not a problem with it at all.

About the angle, we have 6 LCD/Plasma on the walls in our house and not a problem with them not being at eye level. Its just the norm now and we see no difference.


----------

